# Professional HO Drag Strip forsale in Eden, NC



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Please see the following link. http://www.slotcartalk.com/slotcartalk/showthread.php?t=24263
New lower Price..............$2000.00 with P/S or $1700.00 with out.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Hey guys,
I've run on this drag strip and it is REALLY nice!!! I may still hold the M/T E.T. and top speed{29+ MPH} records on it.

Bob Weichbrodt
"Rawafx"
W-S, NC


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Can we demo it for six months?


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Rawafx still has the record for that type of car. I have the over all track record of 77.51 @ .3051 of a second.

Lots of interest but no takers yet.

As far as demo put down the cash and you can demo it for life. Isn't that a good deal?

Take Care!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Can we demo it for six months?


 
Still laughing.........:lol: rr


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Allot of interest but no buyer yet.

Still have the track.


----------

